# Honeycomb green yea yea huh



## vanngo5d (May 13, 2013)

Here is a casting I got from Mike (healeydays) from a recent trade. It's a honeycomb cast in green then back painted it green. Turned out pretty good and put on a Zen.

Hope you like 

[attachment=24891]

[attachment=24892]

[attachment=24893]

Thanks,
Don Vann


----------



## Wildthings (May 13, 2013)

Very Classy


----------



## Bean_counter (May 13, 2013)

That is awesome


----------



## longbeard (May 13, 2013)

Looks great 
Mike done a great job on the cast.


----------



## healeydays (May 13, 2013)

Don did a great job on this pen. Thanks for being my guinea pig on the new style blank. 

I've cast them in a few colors, so can't wait to try one myself...


----------



## rdabpenman (May 13, 2013)

You did a great job on Mike's blank.
Well done.

Les


----------



## ssgmeader (May 13, 2013)

Mike I would definitely be interested in a trade or some $ for 1 of these.


----------



## healeydays (May 14, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Mike I would definitely be interested in a trade or some $ for 1 of these.



I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2013)

Bee-yootiful!


----------

